# Metricide at Regency Medical Supplies in Burnaby price?



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all, Regency's website lists 1 gallon of Metricide 14 for $34.15

MetriCide 14Day Sterilizing Solution

How does that price compare to the current price of the place in Richmond (Bowers?) I could only find pricing that was almost 2 years old.

And does anyone know if either place carries it in the 1 quart size? I can't imagine how long a 1 Gallon jug would last on a 15 G tank!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bower's Medical is closer to $20 for the gallon. It only comes in 1 gallon jugs so it will last for a while.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Ack, I guess that's worth the drive then! Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

So is this stuff an alternative to using Excel? Can anyone PM me with the details on dosing, etc.?


----------



## archie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, Kutonimaria recommended to try metracide instead of excel. From vancouver, so richmond area is good. Complete address pls!. Thanks.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As per Neven's post a while back:

"Metricide (2.6% glut)
2.9 mL for every 50 gallons of water, works out to 0.06mL per gallon
Since the product isn't activated (*you throw out the activator, NEVER USE IT*), the product lasts 2 years rather than the 1 year shelf life stated on the bottle"

Here's more on CO2 from the same thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Last time I ordered it, it was under $30 including shipping to my house. I was there in a day or so.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> Hi all, Regency's website lists 1 gallon of Metricide 14 for $34.15
> 
> MetriCide 14Day Sterilizing Solution
> 
> ...


I am not sure if it is a common problem with others but in my tank my shrimps did not like excel at all. They all died within hours, at less than full dose. It happened to me a couple times so I do not use it anymore.


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Bowers sell the 1 gal size of Metricide 14 for about $22, but it's currently out of stock. Should be back on the shelves in a couple of weeks.

This stuff is absolute murder on invertebrates, especially in higher doses. Anything over 0.1 ml/gallon is tempting fate. I use about 0.4 ml/gallon for algae control and my tank is snail and shrimp-free...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Metricide overdosing is "murder" for all living organisms since it's a strong medical disinfectant (hence the reason medical supply places carry it). This discussion has been worked over many many times on BCA and other places. There are much better ways to keep your tanks algae free than metricide overdosing.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I only mentioned it cos I saw that the op's tank mainly consists of shrimps. Dont want her to fork out the money just to find her shrimps all dead (not saying they would for sure but it has happened to me)

Bus_girl, if you could show a picture of your tank the knowledgable folks here can recommend you on how to look after and grow your plants in the best manner. You may not need Co2 depending on what you have. I have received lots of help here regarding plants.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for looking out for me Fish rookie!  

I'm still in the process of collecting plants for my tank - I'm trying a DIY Jello method and it seems to pump out the bubbles. I am not sold on the whole Metricide thing - I keep reading how the health dangers include respiratory issues, and I've got fairly bad asthma already, so I may pass on that issue alone. 

Is excel any safer? (both for me and the shrimp)? I was originally leaning towards metricide due to the cheaper cost, but my tank is small so Excel shouldn't break the bank. Every once in a while some leftovers pop up in the Classifieds so I'll keep an eye open and hope I can snag a deal!  

I'm saving up for a bigger tank, and I'd also want to try pressurized.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I used Metricide with Blue Pearls, PFR's, and Amanos with no problem for extended periods of time. This is JUST my experience though !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Metricide all the time with shrimps and snails too, but I never overdose. Metricide and Excel, like CO2, when used properly, are great tools. I've killed fish accidentally with CO2 also.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

effox said:


> As per Neven's post a while back:
> 
> "Metricide (2.6% glut)
> 2.9 mL for every 50 gallons of water, works out to 0.06mL per gallon
> ...


Thanks and my apologies for not digging deeper before asking! 

I work in Richmond, a couple mins away from Bower's so I'm definitely going to go pick some up and switch to that. Good timing, I was just about to go buy some Excel lol


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

wow based on my calculations, one gallon (3.8L) of metricide can dose a 180 gallon tank 352 times (based on 0.06 per gallon x 180 gallons = 10.8 mL per dose).. that's insane. It's between 6-7 cents per dose on a tank that large? I'll never buy excel again lol


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Sidius said:


> wow based on my calculations, one gallon (3.8L) of metricide can dose a 180 gallon tank 352 times (based on 0.06 per gallon x 180 gallons = 10.8 mL per dose).. that's insane. It's between 6-7 cents per dose on a tank that large? I'll never buy excel again lol


hah. yeah that's why I said a gallon would last my 15G a really long time!!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm going to have to head over to Bower's on my lunch break to pick some up, today.

Does anyone with experience using this stuff have any recommendations for dosing? Should I dilute the dose with tank water before adding it to the aquarium?


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Sidius said:


> I'm going to have to head over to Bower's on my lunch break to pick some up, today.
> 
> Does anyone with experience using this stuff have any recommendations for dosing? Should I dilute the dose with tank water before adding it to the aquarium?


Hold on! An earlier post said they were out of stock for a couple weeks. Maybe call first! (and let us know if they are!)

Would hate for you to waste your lunch break!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I called yesterday and they didn't say they were out of stock but I didn't specifically ask. I'll call again today and update this post. It's only about 2 minutes away from my office though


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok so I just called and they are out of stock but it was supposed to arrive today. She took my name and phone number and she's going to call me when it comes in. I'll update this thread again, when it's in stock.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I just called Bower's Medical supply and the Metricide just arrived today. It is now finally in stock.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just about to bump this thread as I needed some. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

No problem, glad to help. I still can't believe how cheap this is compared to using Excel.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just ordered some today as they had more in stock. It shipped\arrived same day.


----------

